

Technology That Outthinks Us: A Partner or a Master? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/26/science/26tier.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
babyshake
It's nice to read how NYTimes interprets the types of things I read about
constantly....thanks for posting this.

